# Anyone know of a good dr for Hashimotos in Oregon?



## westcoast (Jun 29, 2014)

I have recently been diagnosed with Hashimotos. My dr doesn't seem too concerned about it and told me to keep taking my Nature Throid. I would like to find another dr but I don't know where to go. Can anyone recommend a good dr that is familiar with treating Hashimotos in Eugene to Portland Oregon areas? Either ND,MD, or Endo. I would like to find one that takes the measure to run extra tests instead of TSH and T4 only. And also takes in consideration how I am feeling.

Thanks.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Believe it or not, you're somewhat ahead of the game if you're already taking Nature-Throid and your doc runs more than a TSH test. 

For finding a local doctor... one thing you could do is research the list of prescribing docs on the Nature-Throid website, then compare that to the list of docs on the Armour website, and compare that even further to the list of docs on the Wilson's Temperature Syndrome website (not to be confused with Wilson's Disease). For giggles, you could try calling a local compounding pharmacy and see if they can suggest or recommend any docs, too.

I think a big problem is that Hashi's is largely autoimmune modulated, and finding a doc who understands that side of things is tough. Not sure how they diagnosed you with Hashimoto's, but it's usually via a test for TPO Antibodies (TPO Ab) and also Thyroglobulin Antibodies (TG Ab). A biopsy of the thyroid is the gold standard, but few docs seem to be doing that unless it's really absolutely necessary, or if something odd pops up on an ultrasound. Speaking of which, getting a baseline ultrasound is a good idea, too. As far as ongoing monitoring and dose adjustments, they should be running a TSH, Free T3, and Free T4.


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Westcoast,

Were you successful in your hunt for a doctor? I too am in the same area and am looking into finding a doctor familiar with thyroid antibodies. I have taken Naturethroid and wanted to continue it, but can't find a doctor who will prescribe it. I have an email in to a new doctor in the Portland area and hope they will be a good fit. I can let you know how it pans out if you're still looking.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

YES!!! If I lived in Oregon I'd be off to see DR. Travis!! I think about journeying to see him and I keep him as an option in case things don't get on track.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Is Travis his first name or last?

thanks


----------



## BettyJean (Mar 14, 2017)

You gotta see Dr. Jolene Brighten. Seriously! This woman runs every single test I ever ask for. No joke, she actually asks at the end of my visit if there were any other labs I was hoping to have ordered other than the ones recommended. She's more than happy to order a full thyroid panel and she relates it all to everything else that is happening in your body.

She is also incredibly knowledgeable about thyroid health. She was just in an awesome thyroid documentary, which I recommend everyone watch.

I struggled for a really long time to find a doctor who actually listened to me and would help me as a person, not me as a disease. I was really about to give up on ever finding a doctor until I found her.

And she also includes sessions with her nutritionist, which has helped tremendously. I got to meet with her and then schedule with her nutritionist at no charge and it was awesome.

I'm seriously so sick of how long it takes all of us to find a doctor that can actually help. That's why I want to shout this doctor's name for the mountains because we deserve to have better doctors.


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

BettyJean said:


> You gotta see Dr. Jolene Brighten.
> 
> She was just in an awesome thyroid documentary, which I recommend everyone watch.


What is it called? and more importantly, is it on netflix? :winking0001:

Thanks! I'm recently diagnosed and trying to absorb all of the information I can!


----------



## shesupsidedown (Mar 18, 2017)

Dr Susan Allen at Triangle Family Clinic

Dr Anne Hill at Rising Tide Medicine

Andrea Nakayama at Replenish PDX


----------



## shesupsidedown (Mar 18, 2017)

Auto correct strikes again!

Triangalo Family Clinic


----------



## shesupsidedown (Mar 18, 2017)

I realized I should give some background on them:

Dr Allen and Dr Hill are both my doctors...they are both NDs. I don't see MDs for my thyroid condition unless they specialize in integrative medicine.

I mainly see Dr Allen for thyroid related stuff though Dr Hill is just as knowledgable.

Dr Allen does the full panel, has extensive experience with Hashimotos and treats on symptoms not normal ranges. Dr Hill tends to be even more unconventional in her treatments and believes in low dose Naltrexone as a great treatment for folks with Hashis.

Dr Nakayama has Hashis herself and is a wonderful nutritionist with a online course (and tons of information on her website and newsletter) about Hashis. She's amazing.

A great MD is Dr Dahra Perkins...she initially diagnosed me. Wonderful integrative medicine MD.

Portland has a lot of options! Since I have been diagnosed I have never had an issue being prescribed NDT or being treated on symptoms only. I feel lucky.


----------

